# MantelMount on Stone fireplace? how to find the studs?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are those stones real ? they don't look it. 

i think i would take out the ones in the middle and start there.


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> are those stones real ? they don't look it.
> 
> i think i would take out the ones in the middle and start there.


yes, they are real solid boulders.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. just because they are solid, doesn't mean they are real. anyway, i wouldn't be bolting anything to them. 
is there a room behind that ?


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. just because they are solid, doesn't mean they are real. anyway, i wouldn't be bolting anything to them.
> is there a room behind that ?


agreed, that's why I'm asking about how to find the studs. no room behind it. exterior wall.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nearly everyone that has a fireplace in a home like that = they want the TV over the fireplace.

so, its a very safe bet to remove the middle stones. then work your way out to make a nice opening. make a frame that fits to the structure. then cut the outside stones and put them right back where they came from.


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> nearly everyone that has a fireplace in a home like that = they want the TV over the fireplace.
> 
> so, its a very safe bet to remove the middle stones. then work your way out to make a nice opening. make a frame that fits to the structure. then cut the outside stones and put them right back where they came from.


can you help me understand why the advice to cut out a whole insert cavity out of the stone, build a framing plate to mount to, and then cut and re-mason the stones back to the perimeter....rather than try to just figure out where the studs are and mount a framing plate to the studs? Your proposal seems so much more destructive and labor intensive.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

your going to be drilling a lot of holes to find one stud(unless you get lucky) = unprofessional looking . and idk that i would be good with mounting anything to those stones. and then, how hard is it going to be drilling through those stones ? idk

if you do it like i say, it will look like it was meant to be that way, professional . i would find a nice and very heavy duty mount, and make the opening just a little larger than that.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

surfer349 said:


> can you help me understand why the advice to cut out a whole insert cavity out of the stone, build a framing plate to mount to, and then cut and re-mason the stones back to the perimeter....rather than try to just figure out where the studs are and mount a framing plate to the studs? Your proposal seems so much more destructive and labor intensive.


Is that an outside wall, what kind of siding is on it?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your mantel height is terribly low, IMO. Could the TV not be raised a little to center on the kidney shaped stone just above your square? If so, they you could remove that one stone and do exploratory, replacing it afterwards. I doubt you will accurately find a stud by probing with a drill bit. In addition, if the fireplace was built properly, you most likely have backer perlins flat across the place where TV's would normally be positioned.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, the mantle is too low. Start with mocking it up again - about a 8”-12” higher and include the tv mock-up as well. From there you can adjust your mock -up by moving it up or down I think you want to place your TV above the mantle, right?
Once you settle on a height, post a pic again.

We have a stone fireplace and made a mantle for it (after many years of not having a mantle.)
We made the mantle hollow (It looks like a solid wood mantle) The mantle slips into the angle lines.
We drilled the three angle lines into the stone with a hammer drill and 11/2“ screws. We attached wood blocks to the angle lines to bulk it up. You can install these angle lines to hold up your mantle - you don’t have to find any studs. Just drill into the stone.

Once we decided where the mantle was going to be - we scribed the mantle to the stone, both the bottom and top of the mantle.

Here is the fireplace with the three angle lines before the mantle was installed.
I have another pic after the mantle was installed, I‘ll have to locate it.

Also, I recommend that you drill into the stone where the top of the TV
will be in order to secure the TV to the stone. Don’t just rely on the mantle to hold up the TV…I would worry about it tipping over

Here’s the angle lines during construction.









close up










Here‘s the hollow scribed mantle being glued together. It’s is quite heavy. It’s 1”
walnut.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I found another pic of the hollow mantle.


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Is that an outside wall, what kind of siding is on it?


yes, the exterior is on the other side. wood siding on the outside. It looks like the fireplace column is framed and built out from the wall to match the cabinets.



chandler48 said:


> Your mantel height is terribly low, IMO. Could the TV not be raised a little to center on the kidney shaped stone just above your square? If so, they you could remove that one stone and do exploratory, replacing it afterwards. I doubt you will accurately find a stud by probing with a drill bit. In addition, if the fireplace was built properly, you most likely have backer perlins flat across the place where TV's would normally be positioned.


Low? I centered the mockup at 54'', which is what's recommended all over the internet. What height do you recommend?

the square in the mockup is just a quick drawing and not set. Just as an example of bolting a plate onto the wall, either into the center of a rock or if you can identify the studs and go through the mortar. I was thinking that if a plate (either steel or plywood) bolted onto the fireplace will then provide a flat uniform surface to attach the mounting bracket to.

What is a backer perlin? Nothing showing up on the googles.


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

I just want to point out that I think a lot of people here are missing. I plan on using a MantelMount, which is a pull down mounting bracket. It bolts to the wall and then articulates and pivots down over the mantel to proper viewing height.








Pull Down TV Mount for Flat Screen Over The Fireplace -MantelMount.com


MantelMount is the premier pull-down, over-the-fireplace TV mount. Always watch your shows at the perfect view. Your TV glare and neck strain days are over!




www.mantelmount.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

surfer349 said:


> I just want to point out that I think a lot of people here are missing. I plan on using a MantelMount, which is a pull down mounting bracket. It bolts to the wall and then articulates and pivots down over the mantel to proper viewing height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is you plan for power supply? 
Does it look like the cupboards or the stone went it first? you might put a scope in a small hole from inside a cupboard on one side


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> What is you plan for power supply?
> Does it look like the cupboards or the stone went it first? you might put a scope in a small hole from inside a cupboard on one side


I don't know yet what to do about power. I could run a long power cable around to the cabinets or perhaps build it into a hollow mantel. Not sure yet.

I think the cabinets when in first, as the stone and mortar are installed around the tops. interesting idea about the scope. That very well might work! Any link or recommendation for what to use?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

surfer349 said:


> I don't know yet what to do about power. I could run a long power cable around to the cabinets or perhaps build it into a hollow mantel. Not sure yet.
> 
> I think the cabinets when in first, as the stone and mortar are installed around the tops. interesting idea about the scope. That very well might work! Any link or recommendation for what to use?


I think you can buy one to hook to a phone
wishingTree USB Endoscope 3 in 1 Borescope USB/Micro USB/Type-C Waterproof Inspection Snake Camera with 6 Adjustable LED Lights and Snake Cable for Android iOS Smartphone/PC/Laptop/Computer-5M (1M) : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

FYI, I used an endoscope and found the studs behind the rock.



http://imgur.com/a/6apyxRM


Any suggestions now for how to mount a backing plate flush to use as the surface for the TV mount?

Also, why do some of you think the height is too low? is 54'' not a good height? Should I move it up to 60''?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

54" is an adequate height. Make sure your mantel meets the triangulation figures for the front of the fireplace to the outer edge of the mantel. The unit you plan on using will only be good if there is no fire in the fireplace.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Use hanger bolts so after they are installed you can add washers to make them all on the same plane.









To install them use 2 nuts.


----------



## surfer349 (Nov 2, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> 54" is an adequate height. Make sure your mantel meets the triangulation figures for the front of the fireplace to the outer edge of the mantel. The unit you plan on using will only be good if there is no fire in the fireplace.


So got a question about how to anchor the mantel at 54''....there's no stud there unfortunately.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

There's gotta be something holding it all up from the floor. Poke your endoscope further to see what is there. It all can't just hang on that one lateral piece of framing lumber.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Using washer as spacers will work, but keep them at a minimum. More spacers equals a lot more stress on the lag bolts.

Since the Mantelmount does have some adjustment, you don't need the mounting bolts to be perfectly even. It's a trial and error deal getting the mount secured, before hanging the TV on it.


----------

